# Sharpie Eggsperiment



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Curious to see if they will hatch:


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

....And why did you color them in with Sharpie...?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> ....And why did you color them in with Sharpie...?


She's like the mad scientist, LOL


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I did it because there is conflicting info on whether or not it will harm the embryo.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I've used Sharpie to date eggs (really small!) when I could't find a pencil anywhere.... I can't say it damaged anything.... Never colored a whole egg in. I would think that would clog up all the pores... maybe make air flow and humidity retention really difficult. Perhaps you should color one in half-way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was someone here that used sharpies for years to mark her eggs. She said she always had good hatches. 

Of course she didn't color the whole egg. I wonder if having done that seals the pores needed for air and water exchange.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Googled the ingredients and what I found says that it's dyes and alcohol. We'll see what happens.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Interesting experiment...keep us posted please!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Might have to try it again, 'cause the hen I have them under doesn't like them, and I keep finding them outside her nest. Seems she prefers her lighter colored eggs.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hahaha.... having a similar problem here.... My hens seem to think the blue eggs my legbars are laying are food. They leave the brown and white ones alone but the blue freaks? Clearly food! Silly chickens.


----------

